# A springtail that even a Terribilis would have problems with!



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

This spring tail is 17mm long (that's 11/16's in English). I wonder if they could be used as a feeder? 

Neanuridae: Holacanthella duospinosa

About the only other information I have about it is the fact that it is from New Zealand.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I want them BAAAAAADD! They are the springtail equivalent of an echidna!


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks poisonous.....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm scared


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't even care! Id culture them just to have them!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks tasty to me!


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Any way we can get some of these exported? Any New Zealanders on the forum?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks more like a nudibranch than a springtail. I wonder if the furcula is similarly spiked on these. Springtails are such a crazy class of arthropod, and this HAS to be the craziest of them all


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

DAMN! The whole genus is awesome!
New Zealand springtails (Collembola, springtail)

another link
http://awcmee.massey.ac.nz/people/mstevens/NZ.htm

best link I can find to assist in the ID of springtails from family to species
http://www.collembola.org/taxa/collembo.htm

I can't find anything on their toxicity


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Does look pretty sweet! Could a full grown terribilis swallow one?


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

According to a google search, they have "lost" their forcula as they are too large to spring with one anyway.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

fatties...
seems like this genus inhabits decomposing logs. Not much room to spring in there


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That's pretty neat. Would be interesting to see these show up as feeders.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anybody know someone in New Zealand? You would be a hero if you got these guys going in the hobby. (dibs on first culture)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

NZ is pretty strict about their wildlife. Probably unlikely


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Too cool! Poor little thumbnails would turn and run, screaming!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

To bring it it, you would have to apply for permits from both the US goverment and the New Zealand goverment. The US goverment would have to ascertian it wasn't a plant pest before granting the permits. Then you would have to go and collect it, make sure you weren't bringing back any soil with the springtails (which would cause them to incinerate the samples with soil)....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmmm, at least they are big enough to seperate from soil easily.
I have a friend on the S. island.... They are not plant pests, and don't seem to be endangered, so for the right price I bet you could. I think people would propogate them just to have them. Might be worth the cost


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh I want one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Last time I was in New Zealand, I tried so hard to find as many cool animals as I could. I didn't get very lucky, even though I took a 2 day hike through Abel Tasman NP. I found 2 wetas









and what I think is a Oligosoma "Southern North Island" skink. On the wrong island, of course.









No huge colorful springtails, no Jewelled Geckos, nothing


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sounds like they live deep inside rotting logs.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

frogparty said:


> best link I can find to assist in the ID of springtails from family to species
> Checklist of the Collembola of the World
> 
> I can't find anything on their toxicity


If you look towards the top left of that page you will see "Kenneth A. Christiansen". I work with him from time to time, I also got my spring tail starter culture from him. Its at work but I can tell you the exact ones that are in my cultures. 

I'm glad I not the only one that found it interesting.

Doug


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

They are big enough to be kept as pets, and colourful enough too!


----------

